# From Age to Age (The Unfolding of Biblical Eschatology)by Keith Mathison



## Mayflower (Feb 17, 2009)

From Age to Age
The Unfolding of Biblical Eschatology

Keith Mathison

P & R Publishing: Individual Title

Table of Contents: 
http://www.prpbooks.com/toc/9780875527451.pdf

Sample Chapters:
http://www.prpbooks.com/samples/9780875527451.pdf

Using the narrative method of biblical theology, From Age to Age traces the eschatological themes of Scripture from Genesis to Revelation, emphasizing how each book of the Bible develops these themes that culminate in the coming of Christ and showing how individual texts fit into the overarching pictu


----------

